# New Goldfish aquarium! Pictures!



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Spent yesterday setting up my new 15 gallon aquarium. I added three Goldfish to it. I LOVE Goldfish! They are cheap, look nice, and are very hearty. I bought three of the little 13 cent feeder ones. I figured it would be more fun to watch them grow, then buying the already bigger ones. I sadly have to have it set up on the floor for now, until I get the wood to build a stand. Does not look too bad on the floor though. I used a wooden board to put under it. So far, I love it! Been watching them for the past hour. All appear to be really healthy and active. I currently have live plants in there at the moment. I mixed white and brownish gravel, for a better look. I know, I need more hiding spots and decorations. I am technically "overstocked", and plan on moving them to a much larger tank when they grow a little bit bigger and I collect the funds to get the new tank. 



~Ross :fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool ross. As long as you know all that stuff you said at the end I think you should be good. One thing I would suggest for decorations, is go natural. Go to a river or lake or ocean and find some stuff to put in your tank. It's so cheap, it's free! I decorated my shrimp tank this way, and my mom's 20G goldfish tank (that we are using to keep the pond fish alive through winter). Since you already have some live plants in there, you know how cheap they are, so I don't need to tell you.

Also it looks like you have the light bulbs that came with the hood in there. I found that with those hoods you can go and buy the 40 or 60 watt equivalent florescent bulbs that are marked "Daylight" (6500k) bulbs. These give super white light instead of the ugly yellowish brown light that incandescent bulbs do, and instead of 15 watts of light you get 40-60 watts of light (but it will still only draw 15 watts). It really makes the colors look good.

EDIT: Here is a picture of the bulbs I'm talking about


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool! Just make sure you have a place for when they grow out the tank!

Just saw that this is you first post here:

WELCOME TO FF!!! :hi:


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yes, those yellowish lights really are ugly, and my friend also suggested that I buy the florescent lights as well. I think I might just do that today, they are pretty cheap. There is a nice river by my house, I'll go hunting for decor today too. Thanks for the welcome, great forum.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

cool little tank.  i like the little goldfish


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ross, I hate those incandescent lights. I found them so ugly, that after I replaced my fish tank with them, I also replaced the lights in my bedroom and my office with 100 watt versions of them. All of my fish tanks use some sort of cool white (or daylight) light. The soft white is just too ugly.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought the bulbs you suggested, they look great! However, I have some bad news. All three of my Goldfish obtained Ich, and are now all dead. I went to Petco today, and ALL of the Goldfish tanks have signs on them saying "Fish under observation". I looked closely at them, and what do you know they all have Ich! From common to fancy, they all had Ich, and many dead ones in each tank. I just so happened to buy my Goldfish from that Petco not too long ago. Great. I informed them I was not happy. Not...one...bit. So they refunded my 54 cents. Just enough for a candy bar, score! Psh, not really. So now I have an empty tank with Ich in it. Anyone know the easiest and least painful method of killing the Ich? I bought a 50w heater today, and will be adding Zebra Danios, once the tank is established and in good order.



~Ross :fish:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

easiest way? move the temp up to 84f for 10 days and treat with Aquarisol or Sera's anti ich. keep the tank empty for about 15 days and then add fish.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, here is what I did:


1. Removed all of the water from the tank.

2. Put tank in bathtub and filled it up with the hottest water possible. I let it soak for a good 15-20 mins.

3. Took tank outside for some hose action. I rinsed the inside of the tank including the gravel for a good half an hour.

4. Threw away all my live plants, as I heard Ich can still be on them. Will replace then soon.

5. Cleaned my Dragon centerpiece ornament with hot water and a brand new toothbrush.

6. Cleaned the filter's intake tube with hot water. Rinsed the filter media under hot water for a good 5 minutes.

7. Filled the tank back up with water. Installed all of the equipment and plugged it all back in.

8. Added NovAqua+. 


I do not know if this was enough to fix my Ich issue. But I decided to do it anyhow. What do you guys think? Should I be good now?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think that should be good, although I would let it still sit for a week or so. Sorry to hear about your ich fish. Maybe when you stock this tank again, you should do a fish that won't outgrow it. Maybe some colorful guppies? Or if you like the color, get orange Glofish. They are orange zebra danios, and they won't get too big for a 10 gal.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also say do not get any more goldfish, especially the feeder goldfish, they belong in a pond. They outgrow almost any aquarium in time. One fancy goldfish like an oranda can be kept in a 15 gal, but since goldfish like company of their own kind you should get at least 2 and a 15 gal is too small for them when they grow up. It would be ok for a couple of years but then you would have to get at least a 29 gal for them.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I think that should be good, although I would let it still sit for a week or so. Sorry to hear about your ich fish. Maybe when you stock this tank again, you should do a fish that won't outgrow it. Maybe some colorful guppies? Or if you like the color, get orange Glofish. They are orange zebra danios, and they won't get too big for a 10 gal.


I am done with Goldfish. I been reading they are not really a beginner's fish. Very messy, pollute the water good, and grow huge. So, I have decided to go with Zebra Danios. I bought a heater the other day for the tank. Now I am letting it cycle for a while, then stocking it up with a school of Zebra Danios. Oh I have a 15 gallon too, not a 10. 



~Ross :fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The tank will not cycle by itself. Put 1 or 2 of the zebra danios in there to get the cycle started. Once it has cycled add the fish 2 at a time. You could probably put about 10 zebra danios in that tank.

You could also use some Seachem Stability to help it cycle faster. I know that some people on here use it instead of letting the tank cycle. Although that is a controversial topic here.

And I did make the mistake of saying 10 gallons. The hood fits both so when I see the hood I think 10 gallon.

Also take a look at the guide I wrote a while back. It has some good info about starting up a tank. Although you obviously know much of it already, it could help you.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/25240-guide-keeping-fish.html


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

I have read that Zebra Danios are extremely hardy, and many people use them to cycle their tanks without many casualties. I think I will take your advice and introduce two of them to the tank at first. Although I hear they love groups, as they like to school. But two should be alright for a while. I will read your guide right now!


----------

